# Good 7 String Tuner?



## timmyg1978 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anybody know of a good tuner for 7 string guitar & 6 string bass? I currently have the tuner on my digitech gnx3 and a sabine stx 1100, but they both have trouble picking up the low A so I have to tune to my keyboard. Thanks in advance for your suggestions;^]


----------



## elrrek (Jun 19, 2009)

BOSS TU-2.

I use it for 6 string tuned regular, 6 string tuned to C, 6 string tuned in 5ths (low F, regular E), 7 string guitars and a 5 string bass dropped to A sometimes. Works fine, works much better than the tuner on my POD.


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the swift reply, that's kinda what I was thinking but didn't want to shell out $100 without being sure. If I can get my half stack & bass amp sold then I'll probably get it, even if I have to pass on the bad horsie 2 pedal;^]


----------



## Meldville (Jun 19, 2009)

timmyg1978 said:


> Thanks for the swift reply, that's kinda what I was thinking but didn't want to shell out $100 without being sure. If I can get my half stack & bass amp sold then I'll probably get it, even if I have to pass on the bad horsie 2 pedal;^]



You can find them used on ebay, various forums, etc for far less than 100 bucks. Generally go for 50-70 bucks, depending on condition.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jun 19, 2009)

Sonic Research Turbo Tuner. It destroys any tuner I've ever used before. Way more accurate than the TU-2 which I used to have. +/- 0.02 cents accuracy. The TU-2 is what, +/- 3? The Turbo tuner is 150x as accurate.

Not trying to spam, but seriously I love this thing. I've never played a guitar that's been so in tune. One of my best purchases.

Check it out... it's not too expensive either ($129)

The Turbo Tuner ST-200 Stompbox Strobe Tuner - Owner's Manual


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 19, 2009)

Korg - Product Details

I have one of those and it works pretty well.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 19, 2009)

if it can't pick up the low A, use 12th fret harmonic?


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 19, 2009)

What about the Boss TU-80?

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Boss-TU80-Guitar-Tuner-Metronome?sku=213014


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 19, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> if it can't pick up the low A, use 12th fret harmonic?


5th fret or 12th fret harmonic is what I use when I'm using a shitty tuner.


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2009)

^
Same. Helps with response, even on a good tuner.


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the input!!! Tried the 12th fret harmonic on both tuners, not so great on the the gnx3 but decent on the sabine. Only problem on the sabine is that it drifts after a second or two, but can be worked around for now so many thanks for that, I can't believe I hadn't tried that..lol. Might still buy the boss once I get the old equip. sold, looks worth the price tag if I can tune my low a's open. Thanks again everybody;^]


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

korg pitch black here, we (devilsclub) use em for our 7's we drop to A and an 8 string, always picks the note right up. $89.99


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 19, 2009)

Korg CA-30 - been using it for 5 years and no worries.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 19, 2009)

timmyg1978 said:


> Thanks for all the input!!! Tried the 12th fret harmonic on both tuners, not so great on the the gnx3 but decent on the sabine. Only problem on the sabine is that it drifts after a second or two, but can be worked around for now so many thanks for that, I can't believe I hadn't tried that..lol. Might still buy the boss once I get the old equip. sold, looks worth the price tag if I can tune my low a's open. Thanks again everybody;^]


 
sure thing man. good luck!!


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 21, 2009)

Has anybody tried the Korg GA 30? I saw it was advertised as being "designed for 7 string" and went ahead & ordered it since it was only $10. I used to have the CA 30 but it was a bit inaccurate to my keyboard (tho may have been old batteries). If the GA 30 doesn't work out I'll get the Boss I think, I'm tired of buying tuners..lol;^]


----------



## Andii (Jun 21, 2009)

My experience with tuners:
Boss tu-2's suck, they are not accurate. I've used one many times and it was not a pleasant experience. They also cost too much. 

Planet waves pedal tuner was better than the Boss but not exceptional. Mine was stolen so I moved on to:

The Korg CA-30 will read any note. You can sing into the built in mic and it will read the note. You can fart to the built in mic and it will tell you what pitch it is. 

I've read as low as F on a bass with it and it was working smoothly. It's also very affordable and the one AAA battery that it takes lasts for a really long time. I'm still using the battery that came with it.

The downside to this particular model is that it doesn't have a backlight. If this feature is essential to you I strobgly recommend a Korg that has one.

EDIT:


timmyg1978 said:


> I used to have the CA 30 but it was a bit inaccurate to my keyboard (tho may have been old batteries).;^]



You may have accidentally hit the calibration buttons to something other than 440


----------



## damigu (Jun 21, 2009)

i use the behringer BTR2000 rack tuner and it works great for my guitars (7 is tuned to B standard) as well as my basses.
only costs $60 and has plenty of features (many built in typical tunings, standard and fine tuning display switchable, calibration to frequencies other than A440, metronome with display and/or sound output, a switchable rack light underneath, 2 inputs and a mic for acoustic use).

with the stock pickups in my 7420 it wouldn't pick up the low B, but with every other pickups i've used in that guitar there have been no problems at all.

only downside is that it is mostly plastic construction, so i don't know how road-worthy it would be. but if you keep it in a rack then it should be perfectly fine for gigging.


----------



## templton89 (Jun 21, 2009)

i got GA-30 and it works perfely, I use it to tune as low as F

i bought it right when i bought my first guitar (about 2 years ago) and thought it sucks because it wouldn't let me tune to drop D... if I only what the "flat" button does


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 21, 2009)

templton89 said:


> i got GA-30 and it works perfely, I use it to tune as low as F
> 
> i bought it right when i bought my first guitar (about 2 years ago) and thought it sucks because it wouldn't let me tune to drop D... if I only what the "flat" button does


 

Thanks for that info, good to know because I do eventualy wanna move up to an 8 string barritone (won't be happy 'till it's a neck as wide as my gsr206..lol) For now just drop A though.

About my old Korg tuner, could it's inaccuracy be because of old batteries? Same batteries for a couple years? 
Also forgot to mention before my intellitouch tuner, but it doesn't work very well on any of my solid body guitars;^]



Andii said:


> You may have accidentally hit the calibration buttons to something other than 440


 
Wouldn't it have reset itself though upon reboot? I'm pretty sure it was at 440, never noticed 'till I got my keyboard some months back. Kept leaving my les paul out of tune with the keyboard so I gave it away with my GAX70 when it sold & bought the Sabine;^]


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in Gear and Equipment?


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Shouldn't this be in Gear and Equipment?


 
Probably so, that's my bad, I didn't notice that forum until after I posted this. Can it be moved? Sorry bout that;^]


----------



## op1e (Jun 21, 2009)

I've found if you turn your volume knob down on the guitar it gets a quicker read, at least on the one built into my Genesis 3 Pod. We really need a couple of good pocket tuners, though. Not being able to tune until you have your rack set up is not ideal. I think I might try the Korg, supposedly they have em at Wal Mart.


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 22, 2009)

I found another trick for my sabine that allows me to tune open instead of harmonics. Instead of running in then out to my gnx3, I run straight into my gnx3 and use digi output to my board and mono out to the sabine. Clean channel still acts the same but if I kick on the distortion it picks up no problem;^]


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seiko ST767. Small and cheap guitar, bass, or chromatic tuner. Will tune to any note. I've had it for 5-6 years.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 22, 2009)

flip to your neck pickup, and roll the tone all the way off, and the volume at about 75%, and you get WAY cleaner readings


----------



## damigu (Jun 22, 2009)

try tuning by picking the string with your finger instead of the pick.
when fingerpicking, the fundamental tends to be stronger than when using a pick--and a tuner has to read the lowest fundamental in order determine the note you're tuning.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 22, 2009)

daveycrockett said:


> korg pitch black here, we (devilsclub) use em for our 7's we drop to A and an 8 string, always picks the note right up. $89.99



I agree, awesome tuner for the cash, my bass player uses one to tune his 5 string to drop A


----------



## 777 (Jun 22, 2009)

Boss Tu80 &#8364;25 for a solid accurate tuner


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 22, 2009)

ibznorange said:


> flip to your neck pickup, and roll the tone all the way off, and the volume at about 75%, and you get WAY cleaner readings





I have a Korg GA-30 and it works great. My only complaint is I can't figure out a way to use it when I tune up a step from standard but it's only one string so I can trust my ear


----------



## timmyg1978 (Jun 29, 2009)

Got my korg ga 30 & it's ok, still have to fine tune with the keyboard on my low A but worth the $10 I payed for it. I'm hoping that once I get my new pups my sabine will pick it up better & I can just use the korg for my bass. We'll see;^]


----------



## Korngod (Jun 30, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> Korg - Product Details
> 
> I have one of those and it works pretty well.




i have the black one like that, the CA-30 and it works wonders.

i always had trouble tuning with the built-in mic so i always tuned with it plugged to the guitar.


----------



## thecrouss (Jul 2, 2009)

daveycrockett said:


> korg pitch black here, we (devilsclub) use em for our 7's we drop to A and an 8 string, always picks the note right up. $89.99


 

I'm glad to hear that. I have a pitch black and I havent tuned a 7 with it (yet). But its good to know that its going to work because that tuner rocks and I would cry if it didnt haha. not really but I would look like this guy -> 

Thanks!


----------



## Joelan (Apr 15, 2011)

I use this Korg

Electric Guitar Tuner | Bass | Korg GA-40

I had it before I had a 7 string and it made me happy when I saw it pick up '7B'. It picks up drop tunings on my bass guitar no troubles as well, so I assume it will handle some pretty brutal tunings.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Apr 15, 2011)

why pay $100 for a tuner? i mean im just asking out of curiosity because the only time i ever need it to register the low A is then im intonating. everything else i do with harmonic tuning and all i ever use the tuner for is to tune the low E, then match everything up to that. works every time


----------



## malufet (Apr 15, 2011)

I have TU-1, pitchblack, snark and Intellitough clip on tuners. My clip on tuners are becoming my favorites.


----------

